# Shrimping



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Haven't seen a topic about this, but I figure some of you shrimp. 

I'm planning on going to Haulover tonight. Want to show some buddies of mine how to shrimp. Has anyone heard anything about how the shrimp are running or if they even are?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have not been to that inlet in sometime would love to try to shrimp let me know how you do tonight !


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

there is a website devoted to shrimping. gives locations, tides, etc. i have heard that up near oakhill is a place for shrimping. here is the website name. www.shrimpin.com

good luck and dont let the mosquitos carry you away.


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

Last report on that site was from late April


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Last report on that site was from late April



thats because thats when the shrimpin is best.  i think you missed it.  if you were to go out there tonight, i dont think you would do so well.  i think.  dont quote me on that.  email the guy that runs the site, he would know.  i know that its on the full moons though is when its best.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

I camped at Lopez in Oak Hill the 3rd week of February. Best time to get away from mosquitos and to shrimp. People camp there just to shrimp.  Most sites in the campground were full.  The boats only go about 100-200 yards from the dock.   At 9:00 pm the first night, I heard a loud boat horn--- a yacht was trying to get the shrimpers to move...they were blocking the intercoastal waterway. They wouldn't tell their secrets about catching them. Most stay out only 45 min. to 1 hour each night.  I saw plenty of 5 gallon buckets full of shrimp come off those docks.


----------

